# Patu 525 Log Loader



## D.Bird (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello all ,going to look at a Patu 525 Log Loader Monday would like some info on the loader before I look not alot of info on the web . What do you folks know. Thanks in advance D. Bird.


----------

